# Masks



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Masks are the vocal point of your costume. So waht are some good websites to find good,quality,scary masks.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

www.deathstudios.com
Excellent quality and detail. Made in America and reasonably priced.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I make (and sell) high quality latex masks..you can click the link above my signature to view my blog, or, view my albums here on the forum.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> www.deathstudios.com
> Excellent quality and detail. Made in America and reasonably priced.


I have to admit, I wasn't a big fan of Death Studios until I saw Jdubbya's zombies. They look fantastic! They are a really good buy for the buck. 

_Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats._


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Trick or Treat Studios: http://www.trickortreatstudios.com/index.html


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Death Studios is top notch, I have bought many masks from them for years now. I also have masks from trick or treat studios..
also check out 
http://www.mostlydead.com/
http://www.hauntedshop.co.uk/masks.html
http://badplanet.com/
http://www.thefearfather.com/
http://www.ghoulishproductions.com/web08/productDetail.php?item=27050
http://www.grimmbrothershalloween.com/index.php
http://www.screamteam.com/
http://www.zagonestudios.com/
http://www.thehorrordome.com/halloween-masks.aspx
http://bumpinthenightfx.com/
http://fearscapestudios.com/


----------

